# The compressed zip folder is invalid



## Pergamum

Hello,

I downloaded a sermon/teaching series in zip and everytime I try to open it the error message says that the compressed zip folder is invalid?


How can I open zip folders to listen to these talks?


----------



## Skyler

You'll need to re-download it, I think. When it says that it means the file has been corrupted.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Skyler said:


> You'll need to re-download it, I think. When it says that it means the file has been corrupted.


Yup. Or it means that the file that was uploaded to the server from which you are downloading it was corrupted to begin with.

AMR


----------

